# Allen's Cyvles



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Allen's Cycles*

Anybody know what happened to Allen's cycles on 202 in wilmington?

I drove up this past weekend to buy some bars, and his shop is being remodeled into a Kitchen cabinet store....WTF.

Did he close,....relocate...what?

Anybody know the story?

Len


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*He lost his lease*

That's what I was told. He moved the store to Phoenixville. I was surprised b/c The Bike Barn is there. They have some pretty high end stuff and a lot of folks are really positive about their experience there.

I don't know the address, but I'm pretty sure it is in Phoenixville.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I know he.......*



smartyiak said:


> That's what I was told. He moved the store to Phoenixville. I was surprised b/c The Bike Barn is there. They have some pretty high end stuff and a lot of folks are really positive about their experience there.
> 
> I don't know the address, but I'm pretty sure it is in Phoenixville.


lived in Valley Forge, so that makes some sense.

If you get his address & Phone number, please post.

Thanks

Len


----------

